# Show me your 3-point wood haulers



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 10, 2010)

I looking for some ideas for carrying wood with a 3 point carry-all. What I built is way too unstable. Tractor has too much side to side movement.

Ian


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 10, 2010)

Not sure how the 3 point is set up on your Kubota, but you might just need a set of sway bars for it. I have the same trouble towing a trailer if I use one of those 3 point drawbars.






Check on e-Bay and see what you find.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 10, 2010)

It's got turnbuckles to stop the lift arms from going back and forth, the side to side is the whole tractor as it crosses uneven ground. I think part of the solution would be to make two short rows instead of one tall one like I have.

Ideally, what I end up with will pin together in such a manner that I can unpin it and hang it relatively flat on the barn wall to conserve space. I could just make a box from pallets but that would be bulky.

Gotta put my thinkin' cap on. I better check the batteries first, they're probably dead from sitting unused for so long. 

Ian


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 10, 2010)

Ian,

How is the pallet attached to your 3 point hitch? If it were me, I would go down to your local TSC, SS, F&F etc. and get a 3 point hitch carryall and build a box on the frame for holding your wood. The image below shows what one looks like.






Gary


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 10, 2010)

There's homemade version of that under there, but it's made of 1.5" square tube instead of angle.

Ian


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 10, 2010)

Haywire,

Your COG is waaay too high with that load like that.LOL!!
Didja pucker the vinyl on the seat?

Run the weight further to the rear instead of upwards.

A couple old chunks of concrete in the loader to keep the front on the ground, or a front basket full of more rounds if you're up to fabbing.

I don't know the lift arm capacity on those little 'botas, but you might eyeball it, and keep it in mind.

A good heavy duty trailer might be in your future.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 10, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Haywire,
> 
> Your COG is waaay too high with that load like that.LOL!!
> Didja pucker the vinyl on the seat?



Nah, I'm too stooopid to know when to pinch plugs out of the vinyl. LOL



dingeryote said:


> Run the weight further to the rear instead of upwards.



Yea, I'll work on that tomorrow. Half height, double row.



dingeryote said:


> I don't know the lift arm capacity on those little 'botas, but you might eyeball it, and keep it in mind.



1210 lbs



dingeryote said:


> A good heavy duty trailer might be in your future.



I want to avoid a trailer if at all possible. We'll see. I'll figure out something if I don't kill myself first.  My wife will be royally PO'd if I die and stick her with the payment.

Ian


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 10, 2010)

.
.
.
<---------works quite well.


----------



## chugbug (Dec 10, 2010)

I think your tractor size is going to limit you quite a bit on the amount you can haul , my 2010 john deere acts like it has all it can handle with a full pallet stacked to the top and its alot bigger than the kubota .


----------



## IPLUMB (Dec 11, 2010)

Have you seen these videos? I plan on going this rout some day. http://wilsonoutdoors.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=71


----------



## BSD (Dec 11, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> Ian,
> 
> How is the pallet attached to your 3 point hitch? If it were me, I would go down to your local TSC, SS, F&F etc. and get a 3 point hitch carryall and build a box on the frame for holding your wood. The image below shows what one looks like.
> 
> ...


my father has the same carry-all on his bx2350. we just put a pallet on it and lift. you can stack 2 rows deep and about 2-2.5' high and that's about all it will lift because it moves the weight further back. simple and cheap


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you're on flat ground

I had the same tractor before I went to a B-Series. Do not remove the belly mower. It weighs about 300 pounds keeping the center of gravity of the tractor low. The deck also acts as a sort of outrigger to keep the tractor from testing the structural integrity of the roll bar. Learned two things when that happened, the engine doesn't like to run on its side and fat old men can really jump when the need presents itself.

Take Care


----------



## hoogie (Dec 11, 2010)

heres mine, bought a carry all from TSC for hundred then put the side on a skid with carrage bolts. But when the skid takes a dump, pull the 4 bolts lift the sides off put on a new skid bolt em and be done this moves a lot of wood better fill the bucket in the front if your gonna fill the box all the way up...And a full box keeps me goin for a week at a time.


----------



## merlynr (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160475&d=1291411185 

Built the side and later found out the homemade pallet forks were too wide for the little pallet, so just laid it on top of forks. drove REAL slow.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 12, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> .
> .
> .
> <---------works quite well.



This will outhaul that _anyday_....


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, this is what I ended up with for the firewood rack. It pins together with door hinges so it can come apart and stack flat. The back I rigged so it will swing open. Not the best, but it works. A buddy of mine welded 1/4" rod to the hinge pins so I'd have a handle for removing them but it's not working out, they're too tight and under some bind. It's a PITA to pull them. I think I am going to replace them with some big nails to make them easier to pull.

It doesn't sway all over the place, but it doesn't hold as much wood either. Good trade off.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 18, 2010)

Haywire like the note on your SMV sign.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks... I had several things in mind for the sign, but they had to be short to fit. "Mighty Mouse" and "Little Biggun" were in the running, but pushing the length limit to get letters of decent size.

Those letters are actually reflective to match the sign. A local sign shop did it up for $10.

Ian


----------



## BSD (Dec 18, 2010)

do you really even need a back door? are you stacking the wood or tossing it in? if tossed I guess you would need it, but if you're stacking it'd be fine w/o one.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 18, 2010)

You might try some eye bolts with a steel rod dropped thru to hold the gate shut. Would be less likely to bind up, just a thought. By the way nice looking carrier you built.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 18, 2010)

BSD said:


> do you really even need a back door? are you stacking the wood or tossing it in? if tossed I guess you would need it, but if you're stacking it'd be fine w/o one.



Yea, I need the back door. It's not deep enough for 2 stacks. I get one stack and then have about 10" of space. I just toss wood in to fill that extra space. 



hanniedog said:


> You might try some eye bolts with a steel rod dropped thru to hold the gate shut. Would be less likely to bind up, just a thought. By the way nice looking carrier you built.



That's a good idea. I got some good ideas from the video that IPLUMB posted too, but was too far along at that point to change directions.

You wouldn't believe how much of a hassle that wooden box has been. I'd figure out what I needed and then when I got back from Lowes, I'd go to work on it and wonder what I was thinking when I bought this or that. I did change plans once that caused some of it but you wouldn't believe the pile of extra wood I ended up with. It's embarrassing. :help:

Ian


----------



## BSD (Dec 18, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> .... I did change plans once that caused some of it but you wouldn't believe the pile of extra wood I ended up with. It's embarrassing. :help:
> 
> Ian


quick burn the evidence!


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 18, 2010)

He can't burn the evidence because it is treated wood. Maybe you should have built it in Loews parking lot would have saved the extra trips.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 18, 2010)

Think they'd loan me a generator? LOL

Ian


----------

